# 30% complete



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Uh oh.


I back up nightly to an external hard drive, and then once per week, on the weekend, I backup to a second computer. I started up my second computer today and it started applying some Windows 7 updates. It got to "Configuring Windows updates - 30% Complete, and has been there for an hour.


Fortunately, I still have my primary computer. So I can search the web for possible fixes. I'm going to let it run for a while. I seem to recall my primary computer re-booted about 5:30 AM last week after applying some updates. I think the updates are normally applied about 3:00 AM, so maybe this one just takes a while.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

SPS-1 said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> 
> I back up nightly to an external hard drive, and then once per week, on the weekend, I backup to a second computer. I started up my second computer today and it started applying some Windows 7 updates. It got to "Configuring Windows updates - 30% Complete, and has been there for an hour.
> ...


Give it some time. The progress bar isn't very accurate will will jump and skip a bit. 

Cheers!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Shortly after my first post, I look over, and now its "Shutting Down". But has now been shutting down for almost 3 hours. Fortunately, its just my backup computer. Will let it try to shut down for a while longer. Very strange.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had some issues with Windows updates in the past and have a healthy paranoia these days. When new patches come out I visit the "askwoody" site and hold off on patching until they give the all clear. They use a DefCon system, and are still at DefCon 2, which means that unless you have a pressing need to patch, don't do it. 



https://www.askwoody.com/


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Woody say they added 9 important fixes for Window 7, last Tuesday. Woody even had a cartoon that describes exactly how I feel.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, finally just powered it down.
When I restarted, it had another round of updates to configure, but it finished these pretty quickly. I rebooted another time just to make sure it was really finished, and everything seems to be running properly.


Now I can start the backup that I was planning on doing this morning.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Windows 7 update system is really bad - so bad I disable automatic updates and use a third party utility.

Still takes forever to install.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

SPS-1 said:


> Woody say they added 9 important fixes for Window 7, last Tuesday. Woody even had a cartoon that describes exactly how I feel.



I use Windows 7 too and saw that there were 9 important updates, but none were marked as critical. I'm holding off till they give the all clear.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

There a packages now for Windows 7 and Windows Server that will include a few Years of updates all in one pack:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...-update-for-windows-7-and-windows-server-2008.
This is a great way to update a PC that has been in Storage, or couldn't go online to download these updates.
Or, if you just built a new PC with Win 7 on it.
YMMV.


----------

